# Outrageous alimony



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

I just saw a news story and reporters being reporters, they pulled up divorce documents showing the alimony settlement for the man. It was supposedly an amicable divorce and it showed him as having to pay $289,000 this year!!! Over $12K a month! And it increased each year!

How much freakin' money does a man have to make a year to be ordered to pay that much alimony!!!


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

$290,000



c


----------



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

PBear said:


> $290,000
> 
> 
> 
> c


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Trust me. If a man is ordered to pay that much alimony, he is making a BIG paycheck. His annual salary is probably over $1.4 million. Of course, it depends on a lot of factors. He'll be okay--and he won't be taxed on the $289K.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

827Aug said:


> Trust me. If a man is ordered to pay that much alimony, he is making a BIG paycheck. His annual salary is probably over $1.4 million. Of course, it depends on a lot of factors. He'll be okay--and he won't be taxed on the $289K.


Oh yeah I knew it must be huge. They said he was an executive with a big company.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

BeachGuy said:


> Oh yeah I knew it must be huge. They said he was an executive with a big company.


If he is anything like my estranged husband, the man was probably spending the "alimony" amount on his mistress. At least it will be tax deductible now. lol


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

He paid it voluntarily with a do-it-yourself divorce - not even an amount he was ordered to pay although they made it legal by putting it into divorce documents.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Is this that crazy Lanza mom? She was getting something like that plus their $600K house. Woman did not work and did not have to. Had all day to do whatever it is survivalist loons in upper middle class uber white suburban Connecticut do all day.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Is this that crazy Lanza mom? She was getting something like that plus their $600K house. Woman did not work and did not have to. Had all day to do whatever it is survivalist loons in upper middle class uber white suburban Connecticut do all day.


I'm curious as to why you said "that crazy Lanza mom"? Why do you say she was crazy? Sounds like she was pretty smart to garner that much in alimony.


----------

